# "Move over little dog..."



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

"... 'cause a big dog's movin' in"

Got my Savinelli Baronet Bruyere 803EX today, and this thing is a monster. Pictured next to it for scale is a Peterson Kinsale XL20 -- not a small pipe, infact it's one of Peterson's over-sized pipes measuring well over two inches tall and five and half inches long. The Sav is seven inches long, and the bowl is over two inches. The walls are crazy thick, and so is the oval shaped shank (partly hidden in shadow here, sorry).

I smoked half a bowl of Union Square in this new Sav, and I've still got another half to go after an hour. With this size and shaping, I really wouldn't bat an eye if the stamping said Ardor, except this cost fifty bucks instead of $500. It won't be the last Baronet I'm picking up, for sure.

Any new smoker looking to fill out a rack with quality yet affordable briars would do well to check out this line.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Sweet pipe, where did you find that?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

smokingpipes.com


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah! I've got the full bent panel billiard and the straight bulldog. Best inexpensive pipes on the planet, IMHO. The Hercules are good, too. You pay a little more for the smooth rim, though.


----------



## MasonM (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice. I am fond of the Canadian pipe design. Enjoy!


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> "... 'cause a big dog's movin' in"
> 
> Got my Savinelli Baronet Bruyere 803EX today, and this thing is a monster.....


Holy Moly man. I saw your post last week, and this pipe had me intrigued. I almost sprung for one on the net, but resisted. Whelp, stopped in a local B&M today, and what do you know, they had one of these monsters in the case. Price wasn't bad, so....yea....I had to have it.

'big dog'? Monster? Sheesh, both are an understatement. This baby is huge, but pretty light for its size. Stuffed a half bowl with some bulk 'English' blend which I also purchased, and there is no doubt, that 1/2 bowl in this pipe is a full bowl in most all my others. Sure 'feels' like a very good puffer right out of the gate....

drastic_quench, thank you for helping me spend money on yet another pipe mg: ipe:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I wish you guys would drop this; I'm starting to get interested...


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I love a big bowled pipe. My Savinelli is a king size straight pipe and it's a great smoke.


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I wish you guys would drop this; I'm starting to get interested...


....submit to the power....wha hahahaha....:yield:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's something for you big pipe people:

S. BANG HUGE CROSS GRAIN HORN * GRADE D! * GORGEOUS!!! on eBay (end time 16-Nov-09 01:00:28 GMT)

I would call it the horn of Helm Hammerhand


----------



## StufnPuf (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey it's not my fault my pipe is huge:jaw:...I was born that way:rotfl:


----------

